# How to trap Reds



## Schaffert27 (Feb 5, 2012)

Any advice on how to trap red fox? I've never trapped before but am interested on starting.

Tyler Schaffer


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

There are a lot of different ways to catch them. Dirt hole set, flat set, sent post are probably the most common. You will want to use a leg hold trap at these sets. You can use bait/lure at the dirt hole and flat set with or without a shot of urine. There are a ton of different variables (sent control, trap selection, trap preparation, set location, etc.) in trapping and it would be difficult for a person to cover all of them. Believe me I wish it were easy enough just to say do this and don't do that. The best advice I can give you is to use the internet to help familiarize yourself with the techniques and post any questions you have along the way. Sorry I wish I could have been more help but its just a very broad topic.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Trapping reds is like Mick said, many ways to do it. However he list the most common way. Dirt hole sets are most likely a common way to trap them. I use 1.5 coil spring traps. I clean them of the oil that they come with and wax them. IMO no need to dye them.

Look up dirt hole set on the youtube and if you have any questions just pm me.

I think the single most important thing to catch reds is trap location.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

X2 on the importance of trap location!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Along with trap location is bedding the trap. As you set your trap in the area that's been dug out, make sure the trap does not rock or tip at all. If it does add a little dirt back under the trap and work the trap into that dirt to make it solid. You should be able to put pressure on the trap at any point (execpt the pan) and the trap should not move at all. Always keeping the under side of the pan clear of dirt. When covering the trap with dirt, leave the pan area covering a little lower than the rest of the trap.









A few years back. One days catch out of six traps


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup bedding is definitely really important and I think these guys have pretty much covered the basics. Like Mick said, get out there and set the traps and then ask questions along the way. Fox prices are supposed to be going up so good luck!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Schaffert27, I'll try to give you a few pointers.

#1) Think like a surgeon...but not with germs, with scent. I did not consistantly catch fox until I learned scent control. Boil all traps and metal equipment, creek wash sifter, gloves and pack basket. Keep bait and urine off traps and equipment. Handle traps and equipment with rubber gloves. (I know some guys use canvas, but that never worked well for me.) Often creek wash, rubber bottom boots, gloves and tools as you trap.

#2) The dirt-hole is like the Ford F150 of fox sets. It works, but being observant and a little creative can allow you to exploit a number of other good sets such as blind sets or my favorite: the giant dirt-hole. I find an abandoned ground hog/rabbit den and put the trap on the "highest-lowest" spot on the mound in front of the hole. "Freshen up" the outside of the den with trowel and sifter to make it look like the den weas reopended. (Freshly dug dirt is interesting enough to a fox.) I've also put the trap behind the hole and caught the red as he was circling the set. As other guys have said, you must bed the trap properly...if it rocks when he sets on the buried jaw, you might miss him.

#3) I personally like #2 coils. They have the guts to grab when the ground gets frozen or too much dirt is covering.

#4) Don't be afraid to feed them. Many trappers use a small amount of bait. At my giant dirt-holes, I'd use a base-ball size of aged (Not Rotten) venison. I found I missed some fox, but just kept baiting and with/in a few nights got the thief.

#5) Check out Fur-Fish-Game. They sell a bunch of books for like $6.00 each. Well-worth the investment.

#6) In our area, think dogs, deer and wind in reference to trap location. Any blind or other set on a deer trail will leave a trap sprung by a startled deer. Any baited set up wind of an area frequented by dog runners will catch you a dog. Fox will often run ridge/hill lines, where the wind is coming up hill. They can move down-hill into the wind when they smell a critter. In SE PA I've always had the best luck setting half-way down hills on the North or West facing slopes. (We have N/W prevailing winds.)

#7) IMO: If your trapping for fox, forget trapping for raccoons and other stuff. (Unless you slap a #2 down for an unbaited blind set.). Running raccoon and fox before has messed me up with bait and lure contamination problems. Maybe it's just me who can't "multi-trap" but single focus works well for me.

#8) Fox have a great nose and they're no bumbling possum, but if they have not been trapped in your area for awhile...they can be piled up.

Much more to write, but grab some books, keep posting and good luck...maybe one of those yotes will step just where you want him to.

RS, NattyB


----------

